# First Auratus Eggs!



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's what I found the day before yesterday...










































I'd like to know what you think of them. They all look fine to my inexpert eye.

Thanks!!

Junior.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

all four look good to me... great job... my auratus still havent bred for me....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

They look good! It's exciting getting the first clutch. Check out Joshsfrogs.com for tips on how to move eggs, raise tads, etc. His methods have been terrific for me raising auratus! Simple and effective! His "How To" videos are easy to follow.....


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

They're like little jewels in the mud; very cool.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I just got my first frogs, auratus as well. It will be another year for me if they do lay any.


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

cheezus_2007 said:


> all four look good to me... great job... my auratus still havent bred for me....


Thanks!! Yes, they all look fine, and there's some development now, I'll try to make a descent photo of them.



frogface said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!!! 



lincolnrailers said:


> They look good! It's exciting getting the first clutch. Check out Joshsfrogs.com for tips on how to move eggs, raise tads, etc. His methods have been terrific for me raising auratus! Simple and effective! His "How To" videos are easy to follow.....


Yes, It's REALLY exciting!! I'll check Josh's page.



crzsnwbdr said:


> They're like little jewels in the mud; very cool.


jaja, yeah! In fact, they ARE jewels!



alex111683 said:


> I just got my first frogs, auratus as well. It will be another year for me if they do lay any.


Good luck with your auratus!

I'll try to keep this thread updated, so everyone can give me some advices.

Junior.


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's some update.

A few days ago, they were like this:


































And yesterday, the first tad was "swimming" free:


























Hope you enjoy the pics!!

Junior.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks JimO!

I need some help... So far only 1 tad make it out of the egg.. Should I remove it and put it in a tank? Or should I wait for the rest and then remove them all at once?

Thanks for helping!

Junior.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

There is a great video series on raising tadpoles at eHow.com Stages of Poisonous Dart Tadpole Development: How To Care for Poison Dart Tadpoles | eHow.com

There are various opinions as to what to do once the tads start hatching. Most people put each tad in an individual cup of water containing tannins. You can either buy blackwater extract to add the tannins, or boil some oak leaves until the water looks like tea. Don't use tap water. I use spring water rather than distilled water because it contains calcium and other minerals. I've kept them together in larger containers, but the survival rate is lower for me.

Now, regarding the other three. If they don't break free on their own, I usually help them. I use an eye dropper and flush them with water. I also suction the gel from around them with the eye dropper until their resting position is straight as an arrow. If their tail is curved, they still have gel on them and they can easily die. Some people let nature take its course and if they cannot break free on their own, they let them die. I just can't do that and have seen no evidence to suggest that the tads that break out on their own are more vigorous or more healthy.

I use a powdered algal mix that I get from Patrick Nabors at Saurian Enterprises (Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Frog Care :: Dart Frog Breeding and Tadpole Food :: Tadpole Food, Algae Mix). There are many options and opinions on what and how to feed them, but it works for me, and based on newly morphed froglets from others that I've seen, mine morph out larger by comparison with this food.

I change the water weekly and make sure there is algae powder on the bottom of the container. Some people never change the water. It's easier if you mix a little powder with water first and then add the liquid so that it doesn't just float. The water will look green, but shouldn't look like pea soup .

Don't be concerned if they don't move for 3 or 4 days, because they are still living off the remnants of their yolk sack. Sometimes they won't even move if touched. If they do die, you will be able to tell because they will fade in color and get moldy. Otherwise, just let them be.

This is just my method and it works for me. I have successfully raised tinctorius and auratus using this method. Other species are treated differently and others have their own methods, so do some quick research and then decide how to proceed.

Good luck and congratulations!


JuniorSabadu said:


> Thanks JimO!
> 
> I need some help... So far only 1 tad make it out of the egg.. Should I remove it and put it in a tank? Or should I wait for the rest and then remove them all at once?
> 
> ...


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks again JimO!!

The thing that worries me the most is that the first one to hatch, did it 2 days ago, but the other 3 are still in the egg and still have the red veins. Is that normal!?

I had already seen that video, but my question was because in it they put all the tads that have already hatched, but in my case, only one has!! Anyway, I'll remove it and put it in a cup of water.

Thanks for helping!

Junior


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

It's perfectly normal. Sometimes it can be several days between the first tad and last. Usually I find if one hatches early, the others will all hatch around the same time. So it's not too spread out. I usually leave everyone in the dish until they all hatch out. Just add a tiny bit more water, but make sure you don't cover and drown the tads still in eggs.

I think my tads do better if I leave them in the hatching dish for a couple of days before moving them. They don't need a lot of water, basically just what will keep them wet for now.

I've hatched hundreds of tads and this has worked well for me.

Good luck and congratulations!

Deb


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,

Can you tell me the size of your terrarium ?

Im planing on buying and breed auratus blue and i want to know size of enclosure that is good for them to bree (im making one with 90cmx50x50cm)

Can you post pictures of the vivarium with the auratus that layied that egg

thanks


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

JuniorSabadu said:


> Thanks again JimO!!
> 
> The thing that worries me the most is that the first one to hatch, did it 2 days ago, but the other 3 are still in the egg and still have the red veins. Is that normal!?
> 
> ...


I moved each one as it hatched. Sometimes in one clutch there was a difference of 4 or 5 days between the first hatch and the last. I never had to help them hatch. If you watch the joshsfrogs video (5 min clip), it explains how to move each one and set it up. You suck up the tad with a turkey baster, put it in a cup (I use the 16 oz ones) that is most of the way filled with water. Then put in a piece of leaf for tannins, and a sprig of java moss. Then feed weekly the frog and tadpole bites. No water changes. His method worked very well for me, and it's so simple!


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

goncalo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me the size of your terrarium ?
> 
> ...


You sound like you're using a 29 gallon....that should work fine for a breeding pair. The blue and black auratus are quite shy, best thing is to feed heavy, mist frequently, and try to leave them alone. Check the coco huts for eggs at nighttime, so you don't disturb courting. Mine were a sexed pair, and they didn't breed for a couple months after I got them, and then they started laying once every 5-7 days.....I also have NEVER heard the male call.


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

I watched the video, and search for almond leaves to get tanins in the water, but couldn't find any here. 

What else can I use to add tanins???

I now have 3 tadpoles swimming, and 1 more still in the egg (tomorrow will be 1 week since the first hatched). I also discovered 5 eggs more in the tank, 4 of them are ok and I can see the little tad moving in them.

Thanks for your help!!

Junior.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Josh's Frogs has Indian Almond leaves - Josh's Frogs - indian almond leaves (5 pack) - tadpole care

You can also boil a handfull of dead oak leaves until the water looks like tea to extract the tannins quickly. Use bottled spring water and not distilled water so that the water has adequate calcium and other minerals. You can also, as someone else suggested, put leaf fragments and a piece of java moss in the water with each tad. Just remember to be sure there is no chemical use where you get the leaves. Green leaves won't work.

If you plan on more clutches in the future, you can use black water extract made by Tetra or Kent, and mix it at 10x the recommended dose for freshwater aquarium use. I did a quick (not thorough) check of the sponsors' website and didn't see any for sale, but I believe Black Jungle carries it. If you Google it, you'll find tons of place to get a bottle for ~$3. And, if you have a pet shop with high end freshwater fish (like discus), they will probably carry it. I use it because it's easier for me and it works.



JuniorSabadu said:


> I watched the video, and search for almond leaves to get tanins in the water, but couldn't find any here.
> 
> What else can I use to add tanins???
> 
> ...


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

I also used magnolia leaves, purchased a big box from JimO that will raise thousands of tads!


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

JimO said:


> Josh's Frogs has Indian Almond leaves - Josh's Frogs - indian almond leaves (5 pack) - tadpole care
> 
> You can also boil a handfull of dead oak leaves until the water looks like tea to extract the tannins quickly. Use bottled spring water and not distilled water so that the water has adequate calcium and other minerals. You can also, as someone else suggested, put leaf fragments and a piece of java moss in the water with each tad. Just remember to be sure there is no chemical use where you get the leaves. Green leaves won't work.
> 
> If you plan on more clutches in the future, you can use black water extract made by Tetra or Kent, and mix it at 10x the recommended dose for freshwater aquarium use. I did a quick (not thorough) check of the sponsors' website and didn't see any for sale, but I believe Black Jungle carries it. If you Google it, you'll find tons of place to get a bottle for ~$3. And, if you have a pet shop with high end freshwater fish (like discus), they will probably carry it. I use it because it's easier for me and it works.


Thanks Jimo! The main problem is that I live in Argentina, and here we don't have access to those kind of products, our pet stores have very basic stuff.

I'll look for some magnolia or oak leaves though.

Thanks!

Junior.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

It's summer there, right? Could be tricky to find decently dried oak leaves. See if JimO can ship international. He always has magnolia leaves. I'll have some in a couple months, but that won't do you much good, as you kind of need them ASAP.....


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Also, instead of using a turkey baster to remove the Tads I have had great success using a slurpee straw. It makes the process of removing the Tads a little less "sucky" and a lot more gentle.. I learned the tip here a few years ago and have never gone back to the tb. If you do not have access to a 7-11 you could cut the end of a standard straw in half (length wise) and create the desired shovel that way..

Chris


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

lincolnrailers said:


> It's summer there, right? Could be tricky to find decently dried oak leaves. See if JimO can ship international. He always has magnolia leaves. I'll have some in a couple months, but that won't do you much good, as you kind of need them ASAP.....


It's spring actually, but I could find some dried leaves, thought it's hard to find oak leaves. International shipping will cost me a lot for only a bag of leaves...

Now I have 4 tads in the water, 1 of them is really big now. And 4 tads more still to hatch from the second clutch.

Junior.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I Hope someone else chimes in but couldn't he just use any hardy leaf that doesn't have any oils?

Vamos Boca!!!!!! No, Cruz Adul el mejor! Lol


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I would think that you could use some ficus leaves.


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks alex111683 for your answer!

JimO, I've just read this answer. Ficus leaves are really easy to get, so I could try them. Anyway, I'm now raising the tadpoles (14 at this moment) with tap watter and they are doing really great.

One more question, will the froglets eat fruit flyes or should I get springtails for them?? I ask this because of their size.

Thanks!!

Junior.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Auratus should be able to take melanogaster when they come out of the water. Springtails would be nice too just so they have a variety in their diet.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

drift wood and dead wood makes good tannins


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

alex111683 said:


> Auratus should be able to take melanogaster when they come out of the water. Springtails would be nice too just so they have a variety in their diet.


Ok, I'll try to find some, but as here the hobby isn't common, It will be hard to find! But it's good to know that they will eat melanos.



Dendroguy said:


> drift wood and dead wood makes good tannins


That's great!! I'll look for some piece of wood then... 

Thank both for your help!!!

Junior.


----------

